# BFP after Polypectomy!



## nursey2011

I have a BFP....Finally after months of trying and polypectomy!!

I have been trying since July and have always spotted for around a week before AF since coming off BCP. Went to a FS in October for the spotting and my FS knew right away that it was a polyp just from the symptoms. I was officially diagnosed with a uterine polyp in November by sonohysterography. Had the polyp removed in December and got a BFP on DPO 15 of the next cycle! I had implantation bleeding on dpo 7 and 8. I got a BFN on dpo 9, waited, and got my BFP today!

Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Princesssam

Congratulations :)


----------



## angel11

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Congratulations! :)

I had a polypectomy in December and have already had a cycle since then, but I hope this is the one! Nice to hear a success story. :hugs:


----------



## emilyjade

congratulations!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats!!


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Congratulations! x


----------



## lian_83

I had a polypectomy last week. Am trying fresh this cycle!! Many, many, many thanks for your inspiring story.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations!! :flower:


----------

